

How Google, Apple, And Other Household Brands Came Up With Their Names - bEtsy
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-google-microsoft-lotus-adobe-yahoo-and-others-came-up-with-their-names-2010-3

======
bEtsy
There's a link to a single-page version on the bottom right of the post.

